# (IR) IR Interlude between Turn 1 and Turn 2



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 21, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith here.

  I must delay the onset of Turn 2 of the IR for 24 hours, starting a 5 in the afternoon my time (17:00 hours eastern time, United States of America).

  I have eyestrain severe enough my vision is blurred, and I cannot clear it.
  Not even with 12 hours of rest.

  I have 40 e-mails to read.
  I have 15 pages of correspondence to read, and arbitrate.

  Then, and only then, can I properly begin Turn 2.

  I must be present for Turn 2, must be at the computer the entire time, or most of the time (I was present the entire 5 hours of Turn 1.)

  Although I have the stamina and energy to do this, my eyes apparently are another matter, and if I do not rest them, I will have eye trouble, and then we really will have a delay in the IR.

  - - -

  You have asked:  who sent the mountain down?

  I did.

  The player whose strategy was to employ the mountain tactic had a sound plan, and his posts and e-mails were not flawed.
  He did everything right.
  His plan should have worked perfectly.
  I'M the one who arbitrated that things went awry, and the mountain came in faster than expected, and hit slightly off target.

  If you must blame someone, blame ME.
  Do not rile the player whose strategy this was;  if you do, I will have publicly embarrassed him, and he will quit the IR.
  I should know.
  For a DM pulled that stunt on me, and in that case it WAS meant to publicly embarrass me, and afterwards it was used against me in an act of viciousness.
  And it wrecked the group and the game for me.

  I do not pull that kind of crap.
  My arbitrations are not meant to hurt or humiliate anyone.
  My arbitrations are just me - and sometimes, they are just plain silly.

  Bear with me, and let us continue this IR, and have some fun.

  Edena_of_Neith.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 21, 2002)

dupe.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 21, 2002)

Right-o, take care.

Don't think anyone was really upset at the mountain thing, but I'm sure the player will appreciate the clarification


----------



## dagger (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes I do, and I appreciate it!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 21, 2002)

Edena:

I just sent you an e-mail on this question. (If you go to the boards before answering my e-mail, ignore it.)

Will turn 2 start at 5 p.m. EST- 10 pm GMT - today (Thursday in North America) or 5 p.m. tomorrow EST -10 PM GMT -tomorrow(Friday in North America)?  Am I correct in assuming that we start tomorrow.  I will e-mail everyone I can about it if it is correct?  I will assume so. 

Take the rest of the day off. Rest your eyes. Mine are not the best in the world either.

William


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 21, 2002)

I apreciate your efforts Edena, but what hour would it be Greenwhich time?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 21, 2002)

Edena is in the Eastern Time Zone of the United States.  

This breaks down to 4 p.m. in the Central Time Zone in the U.S., 3 p.m. Mountain Time, and 2 p.m. on the West Coast of the U.S.

I am six hours behind GMT.  So, 5 p.m. EST in the US equals 10 p.m. GMT.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 21, 2002)

*About the Mountain*

I for one liked the mountain stunt, although it cost me dearly . It was the most memorable part of the first round.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 21, 2002)

*Another Idea*

Edena:

Here is an idea that may help with the eyestrain issue.  After each 200 posts, delay the start of the next 200 posts for a day or so to catch up and recuperate. Players would have time to consider strategies, make or break alliances, and do things off the boards.

On our part, I think the players may need to post less often.  Longer posts may be better than many.  Just an idea.


Serpenteye:  The mountain stunt made a big impression. On many levels.

No offense meant, Dagger.


----------



## dagger (Feb 21, 2002)

None taken, I dont get offended very easily.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 21, 2002)

I agree with William about taking a break between turns. But not about posting less often. If one turn is 400 posts we will have plenty of room for posting as much as we like. Short posts are easier to read than long posts and they are sometimes necessary. The IR needs spontaneity, witty coments, taunts and IC arguing. It needs fastpaced action and immediate control over our armies. Everything cannot be preplanned and plans cannot be unchaging.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 21, 2002)

I agree with Serpenteye.  Spontinaity is important.  2 Threads of 200 posts is more than enough time.

Also, The Mountain was very funny.  Even though I took a fair amout of damage, as did everyone else there, I LOL.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 22, 2002)

*The Events of Turn 1*

I have not been idle during this break.
  I have read the 20 pages of correspondence sent to me.
  I will read the 45 e-mails I have.
  I will go over every post in Turn 1, making sure I have extracted all the correct information for Turn 2.

  I did not mean to imply that any of you were vicious!
  I do not think anything such!

  I was referring to an incident that happened to me several years ago, where my statements were deliberately taken out of context by the DM, who wished to humiliate me, and then by the players, who really did not want me in their game.
  Their tactic succeeded.  I quit.
  This situation reminded me of that - I feared Dagger would think I had deliberately taken what he said out of context.
  I feared Dagger would be greatly offended, and quit.
  I wanted everyone to know that Dagger was not at fault in any way - I was the one who decided the dwarven tactic misfired, with the unfortunate results.
  I am solely to blame for that one.

  Anyways, as I said, I have not been idle.
  Some of you stated you thought the mountain was the highlight of Turn 1.
  Well, here is a summary, written by myself, of Turn 1.
  Have a look:

  Summary of Turn 1:

  The war began with the march of the  Legions of Kas through Garnak, Istivar, over the Crystalmists, then on through the Yeomanry and Keoland.
  Although the Legions of Kas plundered as they went, no major battles were fought, and the Legions of Kas - after some debate - decided not to assault Keoland.
  Upon reaching the Principality of Ulek, the Legions of Kas were informed that passage via the ships of the Pomarj and Dark Union were waiting for them.
  They embarked upon these ships, and set sail, landing on the south coast of Nyrond.
  Once there, the Legions of Kas assaulted Nyrond, which was whelmed by the 5 million strong army invading their nation, although Rel Mord held out for many days.
  Upon the taking of Rel Mord and the brutal subdugation of all of southern Nyrond, the  Legions of Kas and their leader looked to particpipate in the Battle of the Flinty Hills, but before they could do so, Vecna and all his Legions appeared throughout Nyrond and assailed them.
  The Legions of Kas were overwhelmed, for Vecna had 10 to their 1.  They fought a bitter battle against the hopeless odds, dying by the hundreds of thousands, and they gave as good as they got.  However, in the end they were forced into the cities of Nyrond which they had taken but a week earlier, and besieged.
  Vecna and his Legions could have totally obliterated Kas and his troops, but his triumph was interrupted by the arrival of Iuz and a large force from the Empire of Iuz.
  Vecna and his Legions disappeared, leaving about 2/5ths of the Legions of Kas still alive, and Iuz and his forces untouched.
  Nyrond lay in ruins.

  The combined fleets of the Pomarj and Dark Union had been successful in landing Kas and his Legions, but now they came under all out attack from the fleets of Varnaith, aided by forces from Celene, and by an underwater assault from the People of the Shining Grottos.
  Although the Dark Union sent mages to aid it’s beleaguered fleet, the poorly prepared ships - which had been stripped of armaments to carry such a large force as Kas’s, were easy prey, and the entire fleet ended up being sunk.
  The fleets of Varnaith lost only a few ships, and the People of the Shining Grottos suffered almost no losses.

  Early on, the Pomarj was considered an ally of the forces of evil.
  They supposedly invaded and conquered the Technomancy of the Lortmils, with surprising ease.  All too easy, for it was a fake, and the treachery of the Pomarj was unmasked ... alas, too late for their erstwhile allies to do anything about it.
  The Kingdom of Ulek, long an enemy of the Pomarj, allied with them, and the Lortmil Technomancy joined with these two.
  Celene, now allied with Varnaith, also joined, which prompted the Welkwood to also join.
  A new confederation of powers had emerged in the southern Flanaess.

  It is well for them that this occurred.
  The Torilians of the Church of Shade had successfully infiltrated Greyhawk City, then conquered it and the lands about.  They had brought their entire Planar Army into the Flanaess, and with their own people and Shades combined, their army numbered in the millions strong.
  They swept west and south out of Greyhawk in a  sudden storm.
  The lands of Dyvvers were overrun quickly, and the city fell under a swift siege, and was whelmed by the Shades.
  The Wild Coast fared no better, although the people fought back harder, and the cities of this  region fought with all their ancient stubbornness and independence against the invaders.
  It was all futile.  Those who survived the attack, and all the civilian population that could be saved, fell back into the Welkwood, into Celene, or even into the Pomarj.
  Surprisingly, Gnarley Forest was not attacked.  However, deeming it undefendable, the people of Gnarley Forest fled west and south.
  A defensive line has been set up, stretching from Verbobonc in the northwest, southeast through the western Gnarley Forest and Welkwood, to the Pomarj.
  The defenders hope they can hold this line against the Shades;  the Shades are already massing an assault line of their own.
  Very surprisingly, the Cairn Hills, just east of Greyhawk, were not assailed by the Shades, nor was the Bright Desert.  There was heavy troop movement in both of those regions, but nothing came of it.

  The Kevellond League was caught offguard, and totally unable to protect Dyvvers in the east, because they were concentrating on war in the west.
  Aided by the Coalition of Light and Shadow, with it’s Faerie, and the elves of Highfolk and Vesve Forest, not to mention the warriors of Perrenland, the main armies of Furyondy and Veluna swept south and then west into the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks.
  Another great force, backed by Keoland and the Yeomanry, swept into the Hellfurnaces.
  The demipowers Murlynd, Keogtom, and Heward led the charge against the humanoids of these mountains.
  They found most of the defenses abandoned, and the drow and giants had mostly disappeared, apparently into the deeps of the Earth.
  Because of this, they easily reconquered all of Geoff from the giants, and the three forests of the region fell to them.
  They swept higher and higher into the mountains, wiping out the humanoids, killing them by the tens of thousands, destroying encampment and fortress alike, until the humanoids of the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks were permanently eliminated as powers of the Flanaess, and only a few humanoids escaped, hiding out in remote areas of the mountains.
  The combined forces of the Kevellond League and the Coalition of Light and Shadow met one major setback, and that was when they encountered the robots in the Barrier Peaks.
  Thinking these easy prey, the united forces attacked.  They were met by laser cannons, particle beams, and high explosives.
  Thousands of men were killed in the swift slaughter, and the united forces made a hasty retreat from the area.
  Fortunately for the united forces, the robots did not give pursuit.
  The Vale of the Mage was  initially attacked along with the rest of the Barrier Peaks, but when the treason of the Pomarj was discovered, the attack was called off, and a truce was agreed to.

  The Baklunish Confederation had set up defensive lines against Ket in the east, and a huge defensive line against the expected arrival of Vecna in Tovag Baragu in the south.
  However, no attack came.  
  Ket remained silent, with little troop movement.
  Vecna did not even bother to plunder Garnak, which had been evacuated, but swiftly teleported out to deal with Kas.
  The titans and halflings of Esmerin, and the forces of Orcreich, finally arrived to aid the Baklunish, and to fortify their defensive lines.

  In the far west, the Alliance of the Crescent prepared for war, but no war came into their lands.
  Chaos came into their lands with the Sending of the Wanderer, with many towns and villages burned or looted, and rioting and anarchy in the streets of their cities.
  So it was across all of the Flanaess, too.
  The situation was made worse when a Second Sending came from the Shadow Empire, and then a Third Sending from Toril itself, and a Fourth Sending from Vecna.
  Many people, peasants and soldiers, died in countries where ruthless efforts were made to regain control, and even in more lofty places like Veluna and Highfolk, martial law had to be declared.
  Then an even greater wave of chaos hit, as the agents of an unknown force struck, murdering hundreds of important people - mages, clerics, officials low  and high, and spread rumors and propaganda that was all too easily believable in the situation at hand.
  Once more, chaos struck at every country, and once more many thousands died as ruthless efforts were made to quell the disturbance.

  The Dark Union set up the Olympic Games of Torture, with those who had rioted and looted and been captured, as the first people to enjoy the sport.
  The Dark Union invited everyone to show up, and many did .
  One showed up by the name of Anabstercorian, who proceeded to throw a psionic blast that deafened everyone in the arena permanently.
  Escaping the wrath of the Union, Anabstercorian with a lot of evil laughter returned to his mighty citadel in the Godspires.

  Anabstercorian was also seen on the battlefield in Nyrond, where he fought at the side of Kas against a special strike team that had been sent to eliminate Kas.
  The result was the death of both Tenser and Philidor, and the Legions of Kas managed to take the bodies, and resurrection of these two is not possible now unless the Dark Union desires it.
  Again, a gleeful Anabstercorian retired from the battlefield before he could be caught.
  The Solistarim, under Anabstercorian’s command, readied their defenses in case retribution was sought.

  The Elven League, led by Delrune, invaded the League of the Warlords.  After a very bloody battle to gain the river crossing, they occupied all of Artonsamay, and threatened Riftcrag.
  The Helllord of Riftcrag and Sanctus, leader of the elves, have challenged each other to a  personal duel, and this is expected, although treachery is feared by both sides.

  The Dark Union launched it’s great attack.  An attack against many nations.
  Almor was invaded.  Almor had been invaded by Aerdi in the Greyhawk Wars, and had  learned many lessons, and they were prepared - but it was for naught.
  The strength of the Dark Union was too great, and when the people of Almor attempted retreat, they found Nyrond behind them in flames.
  Almor capitulated, begging for mercy from the invaders.
  The Dark Union invaded the Grandwood, seeing an easy prey, but it was not to be.  The Grandwood had been made into one giant deathtrap by it’s inhabitants, and when the forces of the Dark Union came in, they blundered into a quagmire that killed thousands of them.
  Infuriated at this defiance, the Dark Union summoned Salamanders to burn down the entire Grandwood.
  However, the defenders of the Grandwood conjured, through multiple weather summoning spells, one giant thunderstorm,  which covered all of the Grandwood, and which rages to this day.
  The efforts of the Dark Union in the south were further hampered when the forces of the Grandwood actually came out of the forest, and struck into the heart of Ahlissa, burning towns, stealing cattle, slashing crops, and causing general mayhem.
  They were bolstered by another small force sent from the Hollow Highlands.
  Although the Dark Union repelled these attacks easily, it slowed and hampered their efforts.

  The Dark Union had far better  luck in the north.
  There, in Adri Forest, the Lost Elves awoke from their long, frozen, sleep.  Evil and terrible, and wielding weapons from the Arcane Age, these elves united with the Dark Alliance, and swept through Adri Forest with a vengeance.
  Elves, gnomes, and doughty rangers all fell like chaff before them, and when the treants summoned the trees and forest spirits, the Lost Elves  summoned their own fell spirits and dark trees.
  Branches and leaves rained down across Adri Forest as tree struggled against tree, and explosions and vapors, and wild magic storms, filled the forests as the spirits fought each other.
  The Lost Elves were quickly triumphant, laughing as they put all their foes to the sword, and taking the women and children to their great city as slaves.
  The County of Urnst fared  worse than Adri Forest.
  The forces from the Isles of Woe, well named, crossed the Nyr Dyv, and entered the County from the west.  Hit by anarchy and  chaos from the Sendings and the effects of so many officials disappearing or turning up dead, the County of Urnst had no effective defense against this invasion from the Unholy Knights of the Isles.
  The warriors of the County were massacred;  a few escaped, along with a remnant of the civilian population, into Celadan Forest.
  The women of the County were taken as slaves back to the Isles, and the children were either killed or likewise enslaved.
   The horrified people of the Duchy of Urnst, who had focused on their northern border against the uproar in Nyrond, now turned and fortified their southern and western borders.
  Seeing what had happened in the County of Urnst, every able-bodied man and woman in the Duchy of Urnst voluntarily joined the armed forces, and deployed to the borders or to strategic places throughout the country.
  For now, the Duchy of Urnst has hostile forces on all it’s borders.

  The main army of the Dark Union, led by the self-proclaimed God Emperor himself, swept into the Flinty Hills on it’s way to Nyrond.
  The dwarves and gnomes of the Flinty Hills put up a surprisingly strong resistance, and briefly held back the  invaders.
  The Dark Union invaded the mountain nation of Garrel Enkdal, and penetrating into the mountains they broke into the underground chambers and fought the defenders hand to hand.
  The Dark Union would easily have conquered both nations, especially since the Lost Elves were now joining them, except that other developments happened.
  The Elven Alliance of Delrune had sent it’s largest army south, to pass around the Rakers and join up with the Swanmays of Timberway Forest.
  This force ran straight into the advancing army of the Dark Union, and the battle was on.
  To the aid of Delrune came the Gnomish Spelljamming Fleet, having been forced off the battlefield of Nyrond.
  To the aid of Delrune came forces from Nyrond, who had been stationed there to assist should an attack come from that direction (and it is fair to say they were in despair, for their country was burning behind them, and they fought mostly out of pride and long held hatred.)
  To the aid of Delrune came large forces of Good Cloud and Storm Giants from the Rakers.
  This combined force drove the Dark Union out of Garrel Enkdal, and the battle became centered over the Flinty Hills.  It would afterwards be called the Battle of the Flinty Hills.
  Evil forces from the Dark Swamp came up behind the Dark Union, obstenably to aid them, only to fall upon them from the rear.
  The Swanmays and their allies swept down through Ratik, and also charged into the rear of the Union forces.
  The battle swayed to and fro with great slaughter, huge losses on both sides.

  The dwarves of Greyspace then arrived, in their giant spelljamming mountains.  They sent one, however, as a suicide missile, straight into the Union army, hoping to obliterate it.
  This move misfired badly.  The mountain was travelling at extreme speed, and friend and foe were entwined, and it is now thought that the dwarves somehow accidentally misaimed the mountain.
  In any event, the mountain slammed into the very center of the battle.
  The explosion was massive, and was heard in Rauxes, 1000 miles away.  It killed a large part of all the forces present at the battle, and it effectively destroyed the people of the Flinty Hills.  They lived in underground chambers, and these collapsed in the earthquake caused by the explosion.

  It seemed the Battle of the Flinty Hills was  over, as all sides began the retreat, carrying their wounded and trying to regroup.
  However, both the Union forces and the Seldanoran forces, after regrouping, charged back into the combat, and the battle resumed.
  Many of the other forces involved also returned, bringing reinforcements, and from the Dark Union hundreds of thousands of peasants, believing that the Emperor was truly a God (he had survived the mountain falling on him!) came rushing onto the battlefield,  cheering the Emperor and willing to sacrifice blood and life for his glory and the greater glory of the Dark Union.
  The battle of the  Flinty Hills is still raging today, a terrible stalemate in which neither side has gained the advantage, and hundreds of thousands of people  and beings lie dead and unburied on the battlefield, along with the wreckage of many spelljammers, flying ships, and several Flying Citadels the Sky-Sea League lost.

  In the far south, the Hive Cluster turned it’s full might on the people of the Amedio Rainforest.  Fleets of spelljammers came to their aid.
  The unaided people of the Amedio Rainforest were whelmed and destroyed, and their villages put to the torch.
  Too late, the forces of Varnaith arrived, and establishing many beachheads swept the invaders back into the forest.
  That battle rages to this day, with death and pitiless deeds throughout the tropical rainforests.

  Further west and south, Suhfang landed a large naval force on the shores of Zindia.
  Help arrived shortly after from Erypt, as a massive fleet of ships arrived, and their warriors debarked.
  Varnaith would also send up overland, across northern Varna Bay.
  However, only the Varnaithians were accustomed to jungle warfare.  The people of Erypt and Suhfang were desert and semi-desert people, and accustomed to fighting in that terrain.
  They met a determined force of lizardmen, riding raptors and with dinosaurs charmed into service.  Backing this force was the unholy magic and creative genius of the star dwarves and star gnomes.
  The intial attack was thrown back with great loss, until the Varnaithians arrived, and began to instruct their allies in how to fight in such an environment.
  Now, battle rages all across Zindia, the invading forces and the defenders running circles around each other.
  Strikes have been made successfully into the great chambers of the star dwarves below ground, and there is death and slaughter in those dark places as a game of cat and mouse is being played by both sides amidst the endless passages and gloom of the Underdark.


----------



## Valkys (Feb 22, 2002)

ARRGH!!!! I'm ready to hit something. I create a new email account and get things changed over because of problems with the old email account... and what happens? The NEW email account is now having PROBLEMS!!!!

And the old email account is still spotty. I think I'm cursed. This is very frustrating. Anyone who has emailed me and might be expecting answers, please bear with me. I can't send reliably from either account. 

again: AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 22, 2002)

*Heh!  Those crazy torture peoples.*

Well, I had kind of hoped to participate in the Torture Olympics, but Edena, I heartily approve the course of action you chose for Anabstercorian.  I'm loving this guy more and more!  "Gleeful"...  The perfect word to describe him in combat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 22, 2002)

Try using MSN (Hotmail) or Yahoo perhaps?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Heh!  Those crazy torture peoples.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Well, I had kind of hoped to participate in the Torture Olympics, but Edena, I heartily approve the course of action you chose for Anabstercorian.  I'm loving this guy more and more!  "Gleeful"...  The perfect word to describe him in combat. *





You naughty little scuid, you really like sabotaging my entertainmentprojects, don't you? First the cult of ooze (from the first Greyhawk IR) and now the olymipcs. I would almost be upset at you, but you did aid us in battle so I forgive you.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 22, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *ARRGH!!!! I'm ready to hit something. I create a new email account and get things changed over because of problems with the old email account... and what happens? The NEW email account is now having PROBLEMS!!!!
> 
> And the old email account is still spotty. I think I'm cursed. This is very frustrating. Anyone who has emailed me and might be expecting answers, please bear with me. I can't send reliably from either account.
> 
> again: AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!! *



No worries, we seelie know how unreliable the unseelie are.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

Black Omega:

I think you scored a point.

Okay, Valkys - your serve.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 22, 2002)

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

This is a preliminary posting of the Lists for Turn 2.  It is as accurate as I could make it.  I consider it done.  If you REALLY THINK there is something wrong with what you see, e-mail me.

  Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 2

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 2

  2nd Month of the IR 

  7th Month of the Oeridian Year 



  4th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (INTACT) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 34  
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 8  
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 24
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 27)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 100, Current PL 80

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD), PL 0

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 1
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 23

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (INTACT) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Wild Coast (LOST TO MELKOR)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 24
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 6

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 11
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 10
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
   - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 30

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5
  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 988

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL  25
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 30

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 13

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 17, Current PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Eastern League) 

  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 1
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 28
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 9
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 6
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 21
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 7
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 3

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 19
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 19
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 17
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) (INTACT) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 14

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
   Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 19
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL PL 6

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 32
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 70
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  Undead (undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  CONQUESTS BY LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  - Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) PL 7

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 6


  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 11
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 10
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS BY SERPENTEYE

   - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
   - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) (DEAD) PL 0
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 29
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 44
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 34)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race

  Plunder from the City of the Gods (Assorted high technological items) PL 2

  Valkys, refer to the Planar Arms Race below for your additional points from Planars

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 24

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 4
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

   - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (DEVASTATED) (S) Current PL 4
  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 35

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 112 + 7 from publicly known Race results (not including the Magical Arms Race)
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 88 + 3
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 67 + 7 from known Race results below
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 8 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 53 + 7
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 43 + 4
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 112 + 8
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 91 + 8
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 89 + 7
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils)  Somewhere around 1,000
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 99 + 8
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 39 + 7
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 83 + 7
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 137 + 8
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 80 + 8
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 92 + 6
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 73 + 7
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 + 2
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 91 + 8
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 63 + 5
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 80 + 7
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106 + 7
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 28 + 6
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 + 7
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50 + 3

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 3
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 3
Bonedagger 3
Creamsteak 3
Dagger 0 
Darkness 3
Mr Draco 3
Festy Dog 3
Forrester 3
Forsaken One 3
GnomeWorks 3
John Brown 3
Kaboom 3
Kalanyr 3
Maudlin 2
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 3
Sollir Furryfoot 3
Turrosh Mak 3
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 3
William Ronald 3
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

ou wanted the names of those I was sharing tech with
on turn 1. I thought you knew them, but since not,
here's the list again:

Alyx 4
Anabstercorian 1
Black Omega 4
Bonedagger 4
Creamsteak 4
Dagger 4
Darkness 4
Mr Draco 4
Festy Dog 4
Forrester 4
Forsaken One 4
GnomeWorks 4
John Brown 3
Kaboom 4
Kalanyr 4
Maudlin 3
Lord Melkor (Talos) 4
Rhialto 2
Serpenteye 4
Sollir Furryfoot 2
Turrosh Mak 4
Uvenelei 4
Valkys 2
William Ronald 4
Zelda 4

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx  (secret)
Anabstercorian  (secret)
Black Omega  (secret)
Bonedagger  (secret)
Creamsteak  (secret)
Dagger  (secret)
Darkness  (secret)
Mr Draco  (secret)
Festy Dog  (secret)
Forrester  (secret)
Forsaken One  (secret)
GnomeWorks  (secret)
John Brown  (secret)
Kaboom  (secret)
Kalanyr  (secret)
Maudlin  (secret)
Lord Melkor (Talos)  (secret)
Rhialto  (secret)
Serpenteye  (secret)
Sollir Furryfoot (secret)
Turrosh Mak  (secret)
Uvenelei  (secret)
Valkys  (secret)
William Ronald  (secret)
Zelda  (secret)

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 1 (evil undead)
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 1 (evil undead)
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 1 (good undead)
Mr Draco 1 (evil undead)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 1 (evil undead)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 1 (evil undead)
Kaboom 1 (good undead)
Kalanyr 1 (evil undead)
Maudlin 1 (evil undead)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1 (evil undead)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 1 (evil undead)
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 1
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1511
Anabstercorian 1501
Black Omega 1501
Bonedagger 1501
Creamsteak 1501
Dagger 1501
Darkness 1501 
Mr Draco 1501 
Festy Dog 1501
Forrester 2100
Forsaken One 1501 
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1501
John Brown 1511
Kaboom 1519
Kalanyr 1501 
Maudlin 1511
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1501
Rhialto 1501 
Serpenteye 1501 
Sollir Furryfoot 1501 
Turrosh Mak 1501
Uvenelei 1517.6
Valkys 1501
William Ronald 1501 
Zelda 1501


----------



## Uvenelei (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: The Events of Turn 1*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One showed up by the name of Anabstercorian, who proceeded to throw a psionic blast that deafened everyone in the arena permanently.
> *




Hmm, this suspiciously sounds like something Zagyg told me he was planning on doing. His plan involved a Thunderstone the size of a boulder, however. Guess he forgot to go through with it. 

ZAGYG'S idea, not mine. Blame him.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

What about the whoopie cushion on the throne of the God Emperor of the Dark Union?


----------



## Uvenelei (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh crap, I must have a leak in my security; how did you find out about PLAN B?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 22, 2002)

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ AND TELL THE OTHERS*

For many reasons, primarily because of people not getting to play on Turn 1, I am doing the following:

  I am starting earlier, at 1 in the afternoon my time (that is, 13:00 hours eastern standard time United States of America.)

  The thread will remain open until midnight my time (24:00 hours.)

  I don't care how many new threads I have to create (because the old ones are approaching the 200 post mark.)
  I intend to make sure everyone gets a chance to play, and also importantly to post to his or her heart's delight.

  Just remember what you can and cannot do in a month's time In Character.

  Everyone who reads this, please e-mail the others and tell them.  I want everyone to know they're going to get a fair chance here, this time.

  Edena_of_Neith

  P:S  

  Creamsteak, Sollir, it is beyond my capacity to arbitrate the battle between your characters.
  However, I believe a chatsite has been set up for the IR - it has been used for discussion by people in the IR.
  Such a chatsite could be used for an actual D&D combat, should you desire one.
  I do not know the URL of the chatsite, nor have I ever visited it, but I believe Williams and many of the others have, and could help you, if you e-mailed them and asked for aid.

  Personally, I think this should be the rule for all character to character battles, where there is not some special circumstance involved that requires I arbitrate things.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 22, 2002)

*Willians, Uvenlei*

Hey! You guys are not being nice. I just wanna kill and torture people, I never hurt anyone who didn't deserve it.


----------



## Uvenelei (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Willians, Uvenlei*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> * I never hurt anyone who didn't deserve it.  *




So I take it the Olympics were just you repeatedly stabbing yourself?


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 22, 2002)

Coalition of Light and Shadow Interlude
4th Month of the Torilian Year 
Siobhan Silirevnur's Study - Highfolk

The once neat and tidy study is now piled with charts, scrolls, maps of current positions, maps of projected enemy movement and maps of projected counter attacks to projected enemy movements.  And in the middle of it all is Siobhan, silverhair mussed from lack of sleep.  Luckily green leather doesn't wrinkle.  Gazing over the reports of huge battles, betrayals, and staggering losses one thing is on her mind.

"Morre!  I'm Bored!  Boredboredbored! Why did they assign me to do this?  I'm a seelie, fun and flighty!  Why not a dwarf, they love being reliable and dutiful."

The young page enters, carrying a armful of scrolls "I'm sure I don't know, ma'am. Here's the reports from The Kevellond League. They had some success but it didn't go as well as we might have hoped. Dyver's was taken and there is heavy fighting still along the front."

Siobhan sighs, nodding "Ok.  We'll consult with the generals later on troop movements.  Take a letter. Dear Archcleric Hazen of Veluna.  We deeply regret hearing the news of the loss of Dyvers. Of course, we'll providewhatever assisstance we can.  However, we also must view with concern your crackdown on dissidents in your lands.  While some of them were clearly enemy agents, others might have legitimate grievences.  Once you start down the slippery slope of oppression..it's hard to stop..because..because it's a slope...and slippery! Um..you clean that up, something about oppression only breeds resistance, maybe promise to look into grievences later.  That way if you lose the war you won't have to worry aobut it.  Deepest regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie Court, Glittering White Flame of Titania, Undisputed Mud Wrest..no, scratch that.  It never impresses the clergy for some reason."

"Next up." the fae brightly went on "To Azaghul Doomhammer of the Dwarves of Perrenland. Our deepest thanks for the fine work that has been done building up our defences along the borders.  We can't help but think more strongpoints could have been built if you did not stop to add statues of dwarven heros and engravings, but we understand you want everyone to know who did the work. It has come to our attention that you are planning to participate in a revolution.  We've consulted the maps and determined there are no such people as the 'Industrials' so we can only assume this is some obscure cause.  Please note the Seelie Court has no sense of humor about lawless rebellions.  If you have a grievence, we'll be happy to work it out with you after the war.  Deepest regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie Court, the Hammer of the Seelie Smiting the Rocks of Evil."

Then a sigh from the young fae "Ok, Suppose I should get this one over with.  Hope he's not too upset, he's had a rough time this past month.  Dear Vecna,  Thanks for your invitation to dinner, but really, a date between us could never work.  You're dead and I'm alive for once thing.  You've evil and I'm good for another.  Thanks for the enameled halfling skull set in bloodgold, but really, I have nothing to wear with it.  Best wishes, hope we can still be friends. Siobhan."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The weird ideas that come to you at 5 AM.... Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 22, 2002)

Black Omega- Dang that Vecna part is  funny!  

IC-Hmm I think I will have to send Siobhan Silirevnur  a bunch of Bloodroses from the 374 layer of the Abyss. I like Fae 'specialy with Ketchup (OOC-demons are a little flighty too ones with 48 Int probably are worse since they are thinking about 8 or 9 things at once) and Elf-Blood wine. I like Fae. "Someone send the flowers or a pack of Abyssal Kittens whatever you find first" Kalanyr shouts to pne of his demonic aids. The poor Quasit flies off looking confused. 

OOC-Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 22, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Black Omega- Dang that Vecna part is  funny!
> 
> IC-Hmm I think I will have to send Siobhan Silirevnur  a bunch of Bloodroses from the 374 layer of the Abyss. I like Fae 'specialy with Ketchup (OOC-demons are a little flighty too ones with 48 Int probably are worse since they are thinking about 8 or 9 things at once) and Elf-Blood wine. I like Fae. "Someone send the flowers or a pack of Abyssal Kittens whatever you find first" Kalanyr shouts to pne of his demonic aids. The poor Quasit flies off looking confused.
> 
> OOC-Sorry couldn't resist. *



OOC - Sounds fine to me, this was just a bit of fun.  Wars can't be -all- violence and mountains dropping on people.  Siobhan might get a little suspicious of the ketchup scented perfume sent as a gift though.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 22, 2002)

*My own little role playing.*

Somewhere deep beneath the godspires, the sound of thunder is heard.

In one of the largest of the Solistarim's caverns, Anabstercorian is engaged in training with the best and brightest of his warriors.  He is a target, powerful rays of all kinds ricocheting off of his dweomer-shielded form, his eyes wide with amusement.
<< Come on, you silly mammals, hit me!  I'm not moving all that fast. >>
Lightning bolts and rays of fire and beams of energy blast towards him, only to sputter and ricochet from his magical shielding.
<< Good, good.  You show promise.  Now, keep attacking! >>
With a thought Anabstercorian sends pain shooting through their bodies, manifesting Mass Recall Agony.  The mages wince, some fall to their knees, but a few merely scream and unleash more arcane power.  Anabstercorian slowly hovers to the floor, nodding.
<< Better.  But still, too many of you cannot fight the pain.  You must grow stronger. >>
Turning on his heel he floats out the door, enjoying the effects of a Persistent Fly, and seeks out his slime pools, peeling off his magical items and sliding in to the bilious muck, closing his eyes, and thinking...
The Great Kingdom of Aerdi had been properly chastised for its foolishness.  Kas still lived, and Vecna still lived, and neither of them held grudges against him.  No one had attempted to assault his fortresses yet.  Things were going well.
Blasted Angels.  He'll show them yet...


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

Edena:

Did you get the message I forwarded to you from Uvenelei?  I will protect my Hellfurnaces front and, as per Uvenelei's message, deploy his forces against the hostile Shade forces.

William


----------



## Uvenelei (Feb 22, 2002)

*Moves for Turn 2*

I'm going to be in class (I hate midterms so much) when turn 2 starts up, so I'm posting my moves now.

The Aaqa forces in the Baklunish Confederation: This army right now is 25 PL. I'm going to send in my latest technological advancements for them to use (my 4 PL in the tech arms race). William has control over this force; they will be deployed where he decides they need to be, and he'll tell everyone where that is when the time comes.

The Lyrn/Ishtar forces: I've asked Dagger to stop on by (NOT drop on by ) and pick up 40 PL (25 Lyrn, 15 Ishtar if it matters) worth of these troops with his mountains. If he has the mountains to spare, then these forces are also under William's command. If he doesn't have the mountains to spare, I move as much as I can with teleports and any help I can get from any other allied spelljammer fleet. Again, all these troops are William's for now.

Strike Force: This  force is now 15 PL strong (3 Aurican, 6 Zagyg, 3 high level 
clerics/psions, 3 planar dragons). It is also under William's control, on the stipulation that if any state of the Crescent is attacked, they leave at once to defend it.

Also, Edena: The preliminary PL total listed for me is wrong. I have 124 PL if I'm right.
Have fun.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

The flying citadels and ships of the Sky-Sea League will move Uvenelei's forces to oppose the Shade Army. The former move 20 mph and the latter move at 30 mph.  There will be 75 PLs of Uvenelei's foces up against the Shade. These are deployed to defend Dyvers and retake the Wild Coast.

I will have to defend myself on the Hellfurnaces front. I will send a small force (15 PL) to defend against the shade and make sure Furyondy and Veluna do not fall.  With Uvenelei's troops I am able to focus on the Hellfurnaces.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

Also, Zelda Themelin posted this in the IR Discussion thread on Feb. 21st. (Page 4 of the IR Discussion thread.)

Oh hoh, suprising had to be away, and be have had our first war already. Do you still miss me to join, or should I just stay reader and give my lands for someone else to play with? 

Ok, now I read the tread, and it doesn't look that bad. While I am away would William mind playing my people? 

(I am away for weekend too).


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 22, 2002)

Edena I just e-mailed you a generial overveiw of my plans and how I'm spending PL, Tech sharing, Etc...


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

With Uvenelei's troops marching against the Shade, my troops attacking the Hellfurnaces, and Zelda's pulling a big surprise, things will be VERY interesting very soon.


----------



## Forrester (Feb 22, 2002)

I gotta say, I love the fact that Forrester the multi-racial PC is PL 5 - Stronger than Kas. Gotta love that. Hey, I've earned it!


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes you have


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

It looks like Forrester is here to kick someone's butt.

Glad to have you here!

I am well defended with Uvenelei's forces against the Shade.  As I am handling his forces while he is away. I will state a list of any and all captured Shade agents will be sent to the UC of Toril for their use.  Perhaps they and the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur can put the Shade prisoners on trial.  Do they impale people in Kara Tur?


----------



## kaboom (Feb 22, 2002)

Willaim Ronald wrote:
_______________________________________
The flying citadels and ships of the Sky-Sea League will move Uvenelei's forces to oppose the Shade Army. The former move 20 mph and the latter move at 30 mph. There will be 75 PLs of Uvenelei's foces up against the Shade. These are deployed to defend Dyvers and retake the Wild Coast. 

I will have to defend myself on the Hellfurnaces front. I will send a small force (15 PL) to defend against the shade and make sure Furyondy and Veluna do not fall. With Uvenelei's troops I am able to focus on the Hellfurnaces.
_________________________________________

I speak for the sky-sea league. I do. NO ONE ELSE can state what  the sky-sea league is doing without my permisson.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 22, 2002)

*Kaboom*



			
				kaboom said:
			
		

> *Willaim Ronald wrote:
> _______________________________________
> The flying citadels and ships of the Sky-Sea League will move Uvenelei's forces to oppose the Shade Army. The former move 20 mph and the latter move at 30 mph. There will be 75 PLs of Uvenelei's foces up against the Shade. These are deployed to defend Dyvers and retake the Wild Coast.
> 
> ...




William Ronald has insulted your honour and threatened your sovereignty. Surely such crimes against you must be punished. Join us against your true enemies.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

Kaboom,

I am sorry if I gave the impression I was speaking for you.  I ask your pardon.

The Kevellond League and the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent most humbly ask that you pardon our language. We did not seek to offend.  We humbly ask that you please transport the forces of the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent to the areas near Dyvers and the Wild Coast to fight the Shade.

Can the Sky-Sea League move these troops to fight the Church of Shade?  Also, as way of apology both the Kevellond League and the Alliance will send Thayadon Fafsoni 20 barrels each of their finest wine.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

SerpentEye:

Why don't you sit on the whoopie cushion on your throne?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 22, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *SerpentEye:
> 
> Why don't you sit on the whoopie cushion on your throne? *




Why don't you go sit on a sharpened stake?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 22, 2002)

No, I leave the Olympics of Torture to you. I suggest you be a more active participant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 23, 2002)

Alyx
Darkness
Dagger
Kaboom
*John Brown
William Ronald
Forrester
Zelda
Uvenelei
Black Omega
Turrosh Mak 

I keep forgetting to email this... so I'll post it.

*John Brown- I will offer to share tech with you as long as you agree to share it with me in the terms of our Non Agression Pact. Till he states this, we are not sharing tech, but all it needs is his OK.


----------

